# ISPConfig3 & mod_rewrite



## godlike4 (5. Mai 2009)

Hi, ich habe folgendes Problem ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen:

Ich habe das Woltlab Burning Board 2 damals auf meinen XAMPP Server Installiert, im nachhinein hatte ich ein SEO Plugin "nachinstalliert" welches mod_rewrite vorraussetzt...ok bis hir hin alles ok und alles funktioniert...

aber als ich mir vor kurzem einen debian lenny & ispconfig  server zusammengebastelt habe  bin ich natürlich auch mit dem forum auf den neuen server umgezogen hat auch alles geklappt und alles funtioniert 

bis auf der SEO Hack vom Board  es kommt auf allen freundlich umbenannten SEO LINKS nur noch 

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR 500

woran liegt das  das mod_rewrite modul ist geladen das hab ich schon mit phpinfo herausgefunden...


also einfach gesagt: was ich eigentlich wissen will warum funktioniert das auf dem xampp einwandfrei  und auf ispconfig funktioniert es nicht ? es muss ja  an ispconfig liegen 

THX im vorraus


----------



## Falcon37 (6. Mai 2009)

Mod_rewrite funktioniert, habe gerade vB und vBSEO installiert (ISPConfig 3 frisch aufgesetzt) und das setz mod_rewrite ja voraus....

Hast du an die Apache Derektiven Eintrag wegen .htaccess gedacht?
Was steht in den Logs?


----------



## godlike4 (6. Mai 2009)

sorry das ist das erste mal das ich mich damit beschäftige  was muss ich in die apache derektiven eintragen ?

in welche error.log soll ich gucken ?


----------



## Falcon37 (6. Mai 2009)

Zitat von godlike4:


> sorry das ist das erste mal das ich mich damit beschäftige  was muss ich in die apache derektiven eintragen ?


Denn Inhalt der .htaccess-Datei, komplett unter _Web Domain_ -> _Optionen_ -> _Apache directives_ rein, mehr Infos hier
Vor und nach dem .htaccess-Eintrag muss aber das rein:

```
<Directory "/var/www/clients/client/web-nummer/web/">
der Inhalt der .htaccess-Datei
</Directory>
```



Zitat von godlike4:


> in welche error.log soll ich gucken ?


Im Web unter _/log_ den Inhalt der _error.log_ und _access.log_.


----------



## godlike4 (6. Mai 2009)

*ok danke erstmal das du dir die mühe machst mir zu heok danke erstmal das du dlfen =)*

ok danke erstmal das du dir die mühe machst mir zu helfen =)


also muss ich bei apche derektiven


```
<Directory "/var/www/clients/client/web-nummer/web/">
der Inhalt der .htaccess-Datei
</Directory>
```

eintragen wobei /var/www/clients/client/web-nummer/web/
der pfad zu der .htaccess datei ist, und 

der Inhalt der .htaccess-Datei muss trotzdem nochmal unter <Directory "/var/www/clients/client/web-nummer/web/">


?! oder wie?

irgendwie is das kompeliziert^^
oder ich bin einfach ein problemfall


also nen bsp ob ich es kapiert habe:


```
<Directory "/var/www/testuser.testuser.selfip.net/web/ordner1/">   <----- hir liegt meine .htaccess
RewriteEngine On
RewriteBase /ordner1
RewriteRule ^index\.html$   index.php   [L]
RewriteRule ^([0-9]*)/board\.html$   board.php?boardid=$1   [L]
RewriteRule ^([0-9]*)/([0-9]*)/board\.html$   board.php?boardid=$1&page=$2   [L]
RewriteRule ^([0-9]*)/thread\.html$   thread.php?threadid=$1   [L]
RewriteRule ^([0-9]*)/([0-9]*)/thread\.html$   thread.php?threadid=$1&page=$2   [L]
</Directory>
```


----------



## Till (6. Mai 2009)

> der Inhalt der .htaccess-Datei muss trotzdem nochmal unter <Directory "/var/www/clients/client/web-nummer/web/">
> 
> 
> ?! oder wie?


Nein.

Du musst es aber auch nicht in die apache directives schreiben, das ist nur eine der möglichen Lösungen. Normalerweise schaut man einfach nur ins error.log der Website, schaut nach welcher Fehler dort besteht und korrigiert dann die Rechte so dass es es funktioniert.


----------



## godlike4 (7. Mai 2009)

dankesehr ich hab es dank eurer hilfe hinbekommen es läuft  jetzt wieder =)

Howtoforge ist echt klasse ein dickes lob von mir weiter so =)


----------

